# School applications



## CoastalB (Jul 11, 2011)

Can anyone give me some advice on the process of applying for Portuguese-speaking state/public (primary) schools in Portugal?

Ideally we would want applications to be submitted before we have actually moved into a property in the chosen area.

Once we have chosen the area (within the Silver Coast) in which we want to reside, do I need to have a mailing address in a specified catchment area? Or can I just apply anyway (using a Portuguese relative's postal address/phone initially as contact details)?

Do I have to have some pre-requisite paperwork before even submitting an application? 

Any advice/links relating this topic would be much appreciated.


----------



## CoastalB (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the PMs guys.

Can anyone comment on their own personal experiences with regard to the application procedures for Ensino Básico / primary schools?


----------

